# مقابله اتصالات



## zahirawy (21 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم اخوانى

لو سمحتم 

أنا عندى مقابله بإذن الله يوم الثلاثاء فى شركة اتصالات .. خاصه بإقامة ابراج اتصالات للثلاث شركات اللى فى مصر
كل شغلهم هو اقامة الأبراج

لو سمحتم لو حد عنده معلومات عن هذا التخصص والاسئله المتوقعه فى المقابله

ياريت يقول عليها 

وشكرا
*​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 يوليو 2011)

اقرأ في أساسيات الميكرويف لنك
يبدو لي أن عملك له علاقة في هذا
أذكر أن أحد زملائي أطلعني على ملف من شركة إيركسون عن أساسيات الميكرويف و كان رائع 
لكن كان ملف ورقي ، لو كان عندي إلكتروني كان رفعته لك
حاول تبحث عنه في مواقع التحميل
وفقك الله


----------



## hussein6600 (28 يوليو 2011)

وكمان اقرا على ال gsm لانه مهم جدا جدا جدا 
هم اكيد هيسالوك فيه


----------

